# Don't roll your eyes at me.



## BrambleBee

In the classroom.

Estas son cosas que se dirían en la clase/ en el aula.

1. Don't roll your eyes at me. ¿¿No me pongas el blanco...??


Gracias.


----------



## Txiri

I´m not sure about 1, but you might try with "no mires al cielo".


----------



## ONCEAWINNERAWINNERALLWAYS

*L*o que en español se suele decir "No mires para los lados con la retina, mírame a mí que te estoy hablando".
Como "look away", pero apartando la mirada solo con el rabillo del ojo, no la cara entera.


----------



## tetulio5

Hi!

Well, I have just read " *Roll your eyes* ". There is no a especific context because it's only vocabulary about " body language". 

Puede ser ... " mirar al cielo ? " o " mirada perdida" . I don't know the correct translation.

thanks!


----------



## iribela

Pienso que se trata de un regionalismo, pero una manera de decirlo es 'revolear los ojos'.


----------



## macame

Hola:
Yo diría entornar los ojos.


----------



## iribela

macame said:


> Hola:
> Yo diría entornar los ojos.



Hola macame. Pero entornar se asocia con 'cerrar', ¿no?


----------



## macame

iribela said:


> Hola macame. Pero entornar se asocia con 'cerrar', ¿no?



Sí, tal vez sea un uso particular mío.


----------



## gengo

iribela said:


> Pienso que se trata de un regionalismo, pero una manera de decirlo es 'revolear los ojos'.



It is not a regionalism, and is used in all forms of English, as far as I know.  It is so common that WR even gives us an emoticon for it:  .

Here is photo of someone rolling her eyes, but it is not a static pose, and your eyes must rotate in a circle.  Therefore, mirar al cielo isn't exactly the same, although very close and probably acceptable as a translation.


----------



## Ferrol

Ha ha! En español de España creo que es "no me pongas esos ojos".


----------



## testoduro

This looks like another example of English having words to describe every little gesture and expression of body language. I don´t think Spanish is that rich in that field. In this particular example* mírame cuando te hablo *seems to me the closest way to convey the action indicated in the title of the thread.


----------



## gengo

Ferrol said:


> En español de España creo que es "  no me pongas esos ojos".



I think that could work in many situations.



testoduro said:


> In this particular example* mírame cuando te hablo *seems to me the closest way to convey the action indicated in the title of the thread.



Hmmm, I'm not sure.  "Look at me when I'm talking to you" is a very common expression, but it is rarely used in the same context as "Don't roll your eyes at me."  The former would be used when the other person is looking away from the speaker, maybe out of a lack of interest, or anger, etc.  The latter means "Don't disparage what I am saying."  

My teenage sons sometimes roll their eyes at me.  For example, they might do this if I tell them about something they think they already know about.

Ex.
-If you're going to ride your bike downtown, make sure you wear your helmet.
-(rolls eyes)
-Don't roll your eyes at me!


----------



## Ferrol

testoduro said:


> This looks like another example of English having words to describe every little gesture and expression of body language. I don´t think Spanish is that rich in that field. In this particular example* mírame cuando te hablo *seems to me the closest way to convey the action indicated in the title of the thread.



No estoy de acuerdo con la falta de riqueza de nuestro idioma,Creo que es comparable a la del inglės.Ahí van otras posibles opciones " no me pongas los ojos en blanco" , " no me  revires/revuelvas/tuerzas  los ojos  ", " no me pongas ojos de besugo"....


----------



## iribela

gengo said:


> It is not a regionalism, and is used in all forms of English, as far as I know.  It is so common that WR even gives us an emoticon for it:  .



Con lo de regionalismo me refería a 'revolear...'. Creo que en otros países usan otros verbos o expresiones. Tal vez me expresé mal.


----------



## gengo

iribela said:


> Con lo de regionalismo me refería a 'revolear...'



Sorry!  I wondered if that was what you meant.


----------



## tonguingaround

"No te hagas el desentendido" (En Argentina decimos "no te hagas el boludo", pero claro tiene un registro algo diferente)


----------



## JeSuisSnob

En algunos contextos personales he tenido que emplear el uso en inglés porque no he encontrado un uso en español que refleje la situación de poner "roll eyes", la cual, a mi parecer, es universal.

Creo que lo importante es la actitud del que pone los ojos así, que por lo general lo hace con un sentimiento de superioridad y hastío hacia el otro o ante una situación particular. La expresión que está en el diccionario de "poner los ojos en blanco" a mí no me dice nada y no creo que sea idiomática en ningún lado; vamos, por eso estamos discutiendo esto aquí. 

Si se me llega a ocurrir algo, regreso.

Saludo.


----------



## nanel

Aunque concuerdo que "no me pongas los ojos en blancos" puede ser una buena opción, no creo que realmente haya una buena traducción al español. A mí lo que decían mis padres cuando lo hacía era "¡No me pongas esa cara!".


----------



## jilar

Sucede en este caso que en español manifestamos la misma idea aunque afirmando y usando otro verbo (ni haciendo referencia a los ojos).
Me refiero a la respuesta donde gengo lo ha explicado perfectamente, y añade un ejemplo de situación.

-Hazme caso. (Ponte el casco)

O sea; No me tomes a broma, No me ignores, No me ningunees, ¿Me tomas a pitorreo? = Confía en lo que te digo.

Hay muchas formas de decirlo. Eso sí, incluyendo el movimiento de los ojos, pues no, sucede que no.


----------



## macame

Es curioso, hay otro hilo sobre "roll one's eyes" y en él una forera usa la misma expresión que yo: entornar los ojos (debemos de ser especímenes en vía de extinción ): roll your eyes


----------



## walfrido

Why isn´t *up* used in this case? I think *to roll up the eyes* provides a more clear idea.
I agree with *poner los ojos en blanco.*


----------



## jilar

Hola macame, yo "entornar los ojos" lo entiendo como entrecerrarlos, por ejemplo, cuando alguien ve mal y quiere leer un texto, y no tiene sus gafas = Modifica la apertura de sus ojos para modificar su capacidad de visión, lo que le ayuda a poder leer el texto.

La traducción literal entre "roll your eyes" se corresponde con "poner los ojos en blanco".

Lo que sucede aquí es que podemos poner los ojos en blanco en muchas situaciones, y nuestro mensaje será diferente.
Por ejemplo, en el caso que explica gengo (que es la expresión que yo valoro aquí), ese movimiento de ojos en el cual desplazamos el iris hacia un extremo del ojo, normalmente hacia arriba, decía, ese movimiento es acompañado con otros gestos, de la cara principalmente. Al final es un gesto compuesto por varios gestos (movimiento de ojos, gesto con la boca, movimiento de cabeza, ...) y significa "no te hago mucho caso" o "eres algo pesado, vaya palizón me estás dando" (no me des la paliza).

Total que, como decía, en español al menos podemos "poner los ojos en blanco" en otras situaciones. Un ejemplo bien claro sería cuando algunas mujeres tienen un orgasmo, muy intenso diría:
Ponen los ojos en blanco ... de *placer*. (En este caso creo que es involuntario. Aunque luego tenemos el caso en que sí es voluntario, por ejemplo para dar a entender que algo está sabrosísimo, por lo tanto es un *placer* comerlo)

También se pueden poner en blanco para el mismo caso que explica gengo, esto es: -No me des la paliza / ¡Qué pesado eres! / Ni caso te hago.

Otras veces "ponemos los ojos en blanco" cuando pensamos algo detenidamente, concentrándonos mucho en ese pensamiento (mover así los ojos es muy común en esta situación)

O también cuando alguien dice o habla sobre algo que a nosotros nos afecta. Normalmente miramos a la persona que está hablando. Si en ese momento que habla sobre nosotros, desviamos la mirada "voluntariamente" (nuestra cara puede seguir orientada para esa persona, pero los ojos concretamente, los desviamos, mirando hacia otro lado ... por lo tanto los ojos prácticamente quien nos habla nos los ve blancos, porque nuestro iris no está orientado hacia él). En esta situación estamos transmitiendo la idea de:
Todo lo que dice no tiene nada que ver conmigo / A mi no me atañe lo que está diciendo / Eso no va conmigo

Y seguramente hay más situaciones en las que ponemos los ojos en blanco.


----------



## lapsus linguae

¿Y qué tal "No me mires con suficiencia"? ¿O "Quita esa mirada de suficiencia"?


----------



## gengo

walfrido said:


> Why isn´t *up* used in this case? I think *to roll up the eyes* provides a more clear idea.



Pero no lo decimos así, y si lo dices con "up," va a resultar _menos_ claro.  Usamos "to roll up" con cosas como las persianas o las ventanillas de un coche, por ejemplo, porque la dirección del movimiento es vertical, mientras que cuando decimos to roll our eyes nos referimos a la acción de mover los ojos en un círculo.


----------



## tonguingaround

*"*poner los ojos en blanco." no tiene ningún sentido en el castellano argentino y me animaria afirmarlo para los uruguayos. Insisto con _"no te hagas el desentendido_" o _"no me pongas cara de nada_" 
Gracias


----------



## jilar

Sería interesante ver la opción elegida por los profesionales.

http://2013-coleng3-nccu.wikispaces.com/(15)+December+25
Es el capítulo 3 de la 1ª temporada de la serie Modern Family

Se puede bajar el guión del diálogo:
...
Cameron : We had a saying on the farm... As long as you're bringing the mule to the market, you... I feel you rolling your eyes at me.

 Cameron : We met at one of Pepper's legendary game nights. I remember Mitchell because he kept rolling his eyes Every time I would get a little boisterous.
...


----------



## Ferry

Hola.

En el tema de los ojos, ¿podría ser "no me mires de reojo", "me miraba de reojo"? Uno mira de reojo a otro cuando, por ejemplo, quiere expresar desaprobación.

Saluditos,

Ferrán.


----------



## purdylentil

Hola,

Acabo de encontrarme con este problema, aunque en un contexto distinto. La narradora habla por emisora de radioaficionado con un compañero de trabajo, al que le gusta hablar por radio como si estuviera en el ejército. La narradora, al oírlo, dice "I roll my eyes" antes de contestar siguiéndole el juego.

He decidido cambiar la frase por completo y traducirlo como "Ya estamos" o "Ya empezamos", que es básicamente lo que está pensando. No sé si le servirá a alguien, pero ignorar el gesto y pasar al proceso mental me ha venido muy bien. Ayuda que está escrito en primera persona, claro.


----------



## gengo

purdylentil said:


> He decidido cambiar la frase por completo y traducirlo como "Ya estamos" o "Ya empezamos"



Yes, I think that could work well.  The last one, especially, could also be back-translated as "here we go again," which in your context means about the same thing, namely, that the speaker is jokingly expressing resignation at the other person's action (pretending to be a military radio operator).


----------



## purdylentil

Thanks; I hope somebody else finds it useful.


----------



## jilar

jilar said:


> because he kept rolling his eyes Every time


En la versión para España, esa frase la expresan como:
...porque me miraba con mala cara cada vez que ...

Y la primera frase la cambian de este modo ( además de cambiar el tono con que dice tal frase, respecto a lo que está diciendo previamente, es decir, que son expresiones que dependen del contexto completamente ... viendo la serie, viendo el contexto, se deduce perfectamente lo que quieren insinuar):
I feel you rolling your eyes at me.
He visto la cara que has puesto.

Resumiendo, creo que son expresiones que en cada idioma se ajustarán al contexto preciso.
Yo veo esas dos frases en este capítulo y me cuadran perfectamente, así expresadas en español, en la situación que estoy viendo en la tele, el contexto de los protagonistas, la forma de hablar, etc... Es decir, entiendo perfectamente el significado final de la frase, ajustado a ese contexto preciso.
Y no veo nada extraño al oírlo así. Todo cuadra.

En cambio, algunas de las propuestas de traducción que han aparecido en este hilo, quizá, sí, demasiado literales, me chocarían enormemente. Me sonarían extrañas, viendo la situación de la escena.


----------



## Sense

gengo said:


> Ex.
> -If you're going to ride your bike downtown, make sure you wear your helmet.
> -(rolls eyes)
> -Don't roll your eyes at me!



In the situation Gengo describes I'd say:
"No (me) mires para otro lado"
"No me pongas esa cara"
or "No te (me) hagas el listillo/sueco/etc." (depending on why the person is rolling the eyes)

I think "mirar para otro lado", as jilar points out, is close to the English expression.
It would also work in the example of purdiylentil:
"I roll my eyes!": "¡Mejor mirar para otro lado!/(¡Miro mejor para otro lado!)
_(La narradora habla por emisora de radioaficionado con un compañero de trabajo, al que le gusta hablar por radio como si estuviera en el ejército. La narradora, al oírlo, dice "I roll my eyes")_


----------



## jilar

Para mí la opción de purdylentil encaja perfectamente, tal cual explica, para manifestar esa "resignación" (como bien anota gengo) por quien escucha, o la "pesadez" de quien habla.
-¡Ya empezamos!
Como decir: ¡Qué remedio! Habrá que escucharlo aún con la situación cómica/tonta que manifiesta. ¡Qué tío! (qué plasta/pesado)


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Estaba pensando que en algunos contextos "poner cara de hastío" podría funcionar.

Y también quería preguntarles a los foreros españoles ¿"poner los ojos en blanco" es un uso común en su variante?

Gracias.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Mi madre solía decirme: "No me hagas esos ojos".

La expresión ojos en blanco es más usada por estos lares para definir placer que hastío.


----------



## jilar

JeSuisSnob said:


> Estaba pensando que en algunos contextos "poner cara de hastío" podría funcionar.
> 
> Y también quería preguntarles a los foreros españoles ¿"poner los ojos en blanco" es un uso común en su variante?
> 
> Gracias.


En la respuesta 22 verás varias interpretaciones de esa expresión
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/dont-roll-your-eyes-at-me.645494/#post-15192255

Incluso creo que hay quien lo usa para decir que una persona se ha desmayado.

Sea como sea, son muchas sus interpretaciones, por ejemplo
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/poner-los-ojos-en-blanco.2533052/?hl=es
así que sin un contexto claro y preciso, quién sabe lo que querrá transmitir quien lo use.

¿De uso común? No sabría qué decirte, la verdad.
Por ejemplo si alguien quiere decir que otra persona está muy sorprendida, quedarse admirado o asombrado, ... en lugar de decir esa frase posiblemente simplifique y diga:
-Estaba flipando  
o economizando energía 
-Flipaba
(flipar por influencia del inglés To flip)


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Venga. Gracias, jilar.

(Y gracias también a ti, Janis.)


----------



## LuisBoss2696

Hello hola saludos desde Colombia.
Sé la exacta traducción para "Don't roll your eyes at me" y por lo menos en esta parte del mundo sería "No me tuerzas los ojos" or "No me hagas esos ojos"
Espero haber sido de ayuda! Cualquier corrección bienvenida


----------



## Ayafacha

Janis Joplin said:


> Mi madre solía decirme: "No me hagas esos ojos".
> 
> La expresión ojos en blanco es más usada por estos lares para definir placer que hastío.



Estoy de acuerdo con tu mamá, Janis Joplin. Una señora que me ayudaba en la casa tenía más de setenta años pero se comportaba como adolescente cuando le decía que no tirara agua mientras lavaba los platos. Toda dramática, me volteaba a ver, haciendo los ojos para arriba... ¡igualito que mi hija puberta jajaja!

— _*¡No me haga ojitos!*_ –le decía, y las dos nos atacábamos de la risa.


----------



## franzjekill

Ante esa cara que tan bien pinta la foto que puso gengo en #9, yo le habría dicho a la alumna "no me pongas caras" o "a mí no me pongas caras". En otro sitio o lugar, fuera del aula, con un mayor nivel de agresividad, podría, la chica, escuchar un "no me pongas cara de estúpida" o algún adjetivo así de "amable". No se me ocurre ninguna expresión que haga referencia en particular a los ojos, no creo que ea el caso en mi entorno, se hace referencia a la cara y listo.


----------



## Ayafacha

franzjekill said:


> Ante esa cara que tan bien pinta la foto que puso gengo en #9, yo le habría dicho a la alumna "no me pongas caras" o "a mí no me pongas caras". En otro sitio o lugar, fuera del aula, con un mayor nivel de agresividad, podría, la chica, escuchar un "no me pongas cara de estúpida" o algún adjetivo así de "amable". No se me ocurre ninguna expresión que haga referencia en particular a los ojos, no creo que ea el caso en mi entorno, se hace referencia a la cara y listo.



A mí me parece de lo más normal decir "no me hagas esos ojitos", yo nunca lo tuve que traducir cuando mi hija o la señora que menciono lo hacían delante de mí, me salió de manera natural porque mi lengua materna -y la que uso la mayoría del tiempo- es el español. No sé si la diferencia entre lo que tú y yo proponemos es nuestro origen. Yo soy del norte de México.  

En fin, es muy interesante leer las diferentes aportaciones. ¡Gracias franzjekill y todos!


----------



## franzjekill

Sí, Ayafacha, tan solo me refería a mi entorno. "No me hagas esos ojitos", aunque no me suene habitual, lo habría entendido perfectamente.


----------



## Mirlo

Bueno en Panamá es como un dicho, cuando un chiquillo "roll his eyes" porque lo regañas u otra cosa , le decimos "no me tuerzas los ojos/la mirada"


----------



## Mirlo

franzjekill said:


> Sí, Ayafacha, tan solo me refería a mi entorno. "No me hagas esos ojitos", aunque no me suene habitual, lo habría entendido perfectamente.


Nosotros usamos "ojitos" para los bebés.
Cuando te miran  de una manera tierna =me esta haciendo ojitos.


----------

